# RIP Sparky Anderson



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Just wanted to show my respects to a legend of the game of baseball. Probably not another skipper in history who was as respected by not only his players, but the fans, the league and anyone he managed against. He kept it old-school and will be missed.

RIP Sparky.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

respect.


----------

